# I asked for a pipe bomb forum.



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

This is why.



> Order Number:	pipes-cigars-tobacco-255614


 LMAO. Heads up pipers.














:mrgreen:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Rut Roe --- someones going to hurt something!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LoL nice!

Heads up....


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

He isnt playing around it seems!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

This thread is on the FBI watch list now.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha, nice Warren! Go get 'em buddy!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> I asked for a pipe bomb forum.


You got it, Warren!

:whoo:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Nicely done Dave. I think it will fill up fast. Good job Warren.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Uh oh, Warren knows how to hit. This will be interesting op2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool guy's been seeing you pipers get serious on the bombing you deserve a forum for it. Good idea Warren!

Dave


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Say, Warren - now that you and Tash have switched to pipes, I'll just PM you an offer for that ragtag assortment of leftover cigars you probably have hanging around the place ... ound:


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I was just thinking the other day that we needed a pipe bomb forum, and here it is.

Now you're abusing it! LOL


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> You got it, Warren!
> 
> :whoo:


Thankyou kindly good Sir. :clap2::dude::whoo:



Tritones said:


> Say, Warren - now that you and Tash have switched to pipes, I'll just PM you an offer for that ragtag assortment of leftover cigars you probably have hanging around the place ... ound:


 Oh I have not given up cigars, never fear. Besides, the value of my bunch of dog rockets would not justify the postage cost. LOL.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Thankyou kindly good Sir. :clap2::dude::whoo:
> 
> Oh I have not given up cigars, never fear. Besides, the value of my bunch of dog rockets would not justify the postage cost. LOL.


same here <.<


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Damn I am embarrassed now! Just received from vendor


> Unfortunately we are no longer allowed to ship Tobacco to *******


.

This will be redone from another vendor on this weekend. Sorry all.:hurt:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> ... the value of my bunch of dog rockets would not justify the postage cost. LOL.


You know, I've been thinking about this, and I feel compelled to help you out, no matter the cost of shipping them here.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tritones said:


> You know, I've been thinking about this, and I feel compelled to help you out, no matter the cost of shipping them here.


LMAO. How did I know you would call my bluff? :spy::mrgreen:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. How did I know you would call my bluff? :spy::mrgreen:


Clearly you understand the depths of my generosity and helpful spirit. ound:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Damn I am embarrassed now! Just received from vendor .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey wait a moment here...just who exactly are you trying to bomb :suspicious:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Hey wait a moment here...just who exactly are you trying to bomb :suspicious:


Marilyn - he's trying to bomb Marilyn ...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Jeff10236 said:


> Hey wait a moment here...just who exactly are you trying to bomb :suspicious:


Everyone deserving, one victim at a time. LOL. You know I cannot tell you that Jeff as it spoils all the fun.:tease:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Are you trying to bomb Santa Claus?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Well well well....

I see the madness continues to escalate! :woohoo:

With that in mind, here is a lil piece of useful advice;


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LOL Fiddler. I'm still pissing about with this one but will get there. A little hiccup with my card is all.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

You should've stuck to cigars - seems like you can't get the aircraft off the flight deck with these pipe bombs aboard.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tritones said:


> You should've stuck to cigars - seems like you can't get the aircraft off the flight deck with these pipe bombs aboard.


Funny thing is this should be easier but the US powers that be keep moving their own goalposts. :roll:

_Want To Play A Game?_


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Funny thing is this should be easier but the US powers that be keep moving their own goalposts. :roll:


That's why everyone around here just kicks as high as possible and hopes the ball hangs long enough for the goal to get moved underneath it. Whatever the hell that means.



Tashaz said:


> _Want To Play A Game?_


A game of ...








???????????????


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tritones said:


> A game of ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guerrilla Engagement. LOL. Off to work but I may need to enlist your Camouflage prowess shortly. (Hint, Hint). :target:

(WarGames 1983)


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Good idea Warren RG bump for you.


or not it seems that I cant add any for you yet will keep trying.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> LOL Fiddler. I'm still pissing about with this one but will get there. A little hiccup with my card is all.


Oh, :doh:
I didn't mean anything like that__ :redface:

I just wanted to post something fun about bombs :couch2:

But if you have an assignment for me, lemme know my friend :beerchug:

:rockon:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Oh, :doh:
> I didn't mean anything like that__ :redface:
> 
> I just wanted to post something fun about bombs :couch2:
> ...


I may indeed call on your kind offer in the future Phil. :first:

Meanwhile, I am engaged in a game of "Global Thermonuclear Guerilla Tic Tac Poker ..." as an ally put it. HeHeHeeeee.... resent to a forward base that will launch the device for me.



> Hey Thanks! We Got Your Order. Now it's our turn.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> .................Meanwhile, I am engaged in a game of "Global Thermonuclear Guerilla Tic Tac Poker ..." as an ally put it...........


Hahahahahahahahaha! :lol:

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

WOPR has done the calculations, second forwarding has been initiated, Target acquired! Finally the payback will become reality & vengeance will be ours, all three of us! Mwaaahaaaaahaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Colm (Jun 3, 2011)

This is great. On the cigar forums I was on we bombed each other constantly, but I haven't seen it to this extent on pipe forums. Good on ye, guys.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

DC 9505 5000 1057 1155 0000 16

Ignition has been achieved from the forward "A" Launch Base. The "T" squad watches avidly for the destruction to unfold. op2:op2:op2:

T Squad is a TriStar Production, bought to you by Fanarkling Ammunitions & BaccyBeetle Rocket Motors. Patent pending. :eyebrows:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Somebody's in for it!!!!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> DC 9505 5000 1057 1155 0000 16
> 
> Ignition has been achieved from the forward "A" Launch Base. The "T" squad watches avidly for the destruction to unfold. op2:op2:op2:
> 
> T Squad is a TriStar Production, bought to you by Fanarkling Ammunitions & BaccyBeetle Rocket Motors. Patent pending. :eyebrows:


Yikes, I checked that DC and it looked scary today at work:
Out for Delivery, June 06, 2011, 11:58 am, ANNAPOLIS, MD 21401
mg:

But, I just got home and checked the mail and my mail was here, I did have a package, but it was just the Savinelli Orient 344KS that I had ordered on Ebay earlier this week. Phew, looks like I can breathe easy. So who else on this forum lives in Annapolis?


----------



## hoopsmcgee (Jun 3, 2011)

With that thread title I'm surprised you haven't been visited by the FBI! Someone's gonna get a nice surprise in their mailbox today.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> But, I just got home and checked the mail and my mail was here, I did have a package, but it was just the Savinelli Orient 344KS that I had ordered on Ebay earlier this week. Phew, looks like I can breathe easy. So who else on this forum lives in Annapolis?


You're probably right - it must be for someone else.

Delivered, June 06, 2011, 3 : 21 pm, ANNAPOLIS, MD 21401

I'm sure you checked the mail after 3 : 21 p.m., right?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tritones said:


> You're probably right - it must be for someone else.
> 
> Delivered, June 06, 2011, 3 : 21 pm, ANNAPOLIS, MD 21401
> 
> I'm sure you checked the mail after 3 : 21 p.m., right?


:mischief::target::mischief::target::mischief: opcorn:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Tritones said:


> You're probably right - it must be for someone else.
> 
> Delivered, June 06, 2011, 3 : 21 pm, ANNAPOLIS, MD 21401
> 
> I'm sure you checked the mail after 3 : 21 p.m., right?


I checked my mail at about 5:30, for some reason the 3 : 21 delivery wasn't on the USPS site yet at 5:30, so that makes it even more likely the bomb was someone else. Of course, I may not be totally out of the woods yet, the apartment complex can sometimes be slow in processing packages and getting them to you (i.e. they stick them in a closet and sort them the next day), it is possible the bomb was for me and still waiting. It is also possible that the package I got today (my Savinelli Orient 344KS- beautiful pipe) came in yesterday. I guess we'll see tomorrow- either someone else in Annapolis will post about being bombed, or I'll have something waiting for me after work. Of course, Tashaz' reaction in the post before mine makes me a bit nervous :twitch: . We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> T Squad is a TriStar Production, bought to you by Fanarkling Ammunitions & BaccyBeetle Rocket Motors. Patent pending. :eyebrows:


*WOW! When You said that, You said a Mouthful!!!!!! :banana:*



.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Of course, Tashaz' reaction in the post before mine makes me a bit nervous :twitch: . We'll see tomorrow.


Warren's reactions make everyone nervous ... :rofl: :banana:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

OK, this bomb must have been someone else since the ladies at the leasing office insisted there was no box for me. I wonder why the victim hasn't posted yet, must have been bombed into oblivion...

Wait a moment...what the heck is that sound...does anyone else hear high pitched whistling...it keeps getting louder...what the...uhoh...

:boom:






http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...shot-ive-been-hit-t-squadron.html#post3264139


----------

